# Gucci price increase



## pandorabox

I was just on their website and this bag I bought a few months ago for $980 and it is over $1000?

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ge-gg-supreme-messenger-bag-p-476466K9GVT8856

And this one I was looking at I swear was also under $1000 as well and now it is not... LOL

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...hidia-gg-small-shoulder-bag-p-5981259IK3T8745

What did I miss? LOL


----------



## papertiger

Gucci is always having price increases. Mostly, they are not across the board. The only time to buy a bag (or anything) is when it comes out, because if they get a hint it's popular, the price shoots. Most 1955s have gone up twice since it came out last year.


----------



## pandorabox

papertiger said:


> Gucci is always having price increases. Mostly, they are not across the board. The only time to buy a bag (or anything) is when it comes out, because if they get a hint it's popular, the price shoots. Most 1955s have gone up twice since it came out last year.


Ohhh that is interesting to know. I really don’t follow that closely. This was first time I have dipped back in a while. I know they were less money! Lol. Too bad they raised it. I really felt the price point under 1k was pretty awesome. Thank goodness I got the items I fell in love with at the price I got them at before the increase. It was just a stroke of timing. Thank you!


----------



## popartist

pandorabox said:


> I was just on their website and this bag I bought a few months ago for $980 and it is over $1000?
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ge-gg-supreme-messenger-bag-p-476466K9GVT8856
> 
> And this one I was looking at I swear was also under $1000 as well and now it is not... LOL
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...hidia-gg-small-shoulder-bag-p-5981259IK3T8745
> 
> What did I miss? LOL



Yep, the second one did go up, it was $980 when I bought it in October, the price went up a month or so ago.  Shame - the fact that it isn't a tiny bag and was below $1K was a big selling point for me. The Soho Disco also went up by, I think. $60.


----------



## vicky77

papertiger said:


> Gucci is always having price increases. Mostly, they are not across the board. The only time to buy a bag (or anything) is when it comes out, because if they get a hint it's popular, the price shoots. Most 1955s have gone up twice since it came out last year.


This could be in reverse as well if the product doesn't perform well?


----------



## pandorabox

popartist said:


> Yep, the second one did go up, it was $980 when I bought it in October, the price went up a month or so ago.  Shame - the fact that it isn't a tiny bag and was below $1K was a big selling point for me. The Soho Disco also went up by, I think. $60.


Yea I have the receipt and thinking how well I scored because it was such an awesome bag at less than 1K. The other one I was watching too, but I do not love it as much. It is only ehh for me. I love my NEO vintage one.


----------



## snibor

vicky77 said:


> This could be in reverse as well if the product doesn't perform well?


I’ve never seen a Gucci price decrease (except for sale items).


----------



## slytheringirl

I was wondering the same thing. I was on their website recently, and noticed some of the things I was looking at before seemed to have gone up in price. However, the Marmont that I bought is the same price as when I bought it.


----------



## pandorabox

slytheringirl said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I was on their website recently, and noticed some of the things I was looking at before seemed to have gone up in price. However, the Marmont that I bought is the same price as when I bought it.


I read this as I watch Harry Potter 3. Lol


----------



## slytheringirl

pandorabox said:


> I read this as I watch Harry Potter 3. Lol



You have excellent taste in books/movies, lol.


----------



## pandorabox

slytheringirl said:


> You have excellent taste in books/movies, lol.


Well thank you doll! As do you! Lumos! I solemnly swear I am up to no good! Lol


----------



## slytheringirl

pandorabox said:


> Well thank you doll! As do you! Lumos! I solemnly swear I am up to no good! Lol



Why thank you! #harrypotterluxloversunite lol


----------



## Rstar

I'm actually annoyed by the price increase as well. I wanted the marmont canvas small shoulder bag, which was $980 in April 2021, now it's $1100. If I want to spend a g, it better have more leather or better improvements to warrant the $200 increase.


----------



## em_barry

I was looking at the dionysus woc and at the beginning of the year it was €990, then about a month or so ago it went to €1,090 and yesterday there was another increase to €1,200! 
I was OK with the first increase but wasn't expecting another one less then 2 months after one.


----------



## scsmith1312

Very annoying....the Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag has gone from £1670 to £1750 to £1860 in the space of 2-3 months here in the UK...


----------



## lilah1

I was shocked to see that the camera bag went up to 1250€. Bought it last year for 980€...


----------



## Frugalfinds

I think they just had another increase on some bags.  The closer they get to H and Chanel price, the less I can justify it.


----------



## popartist

Frugalfinds said:


> I think they just had another increase on some bags.  The closer they get to H and Chanel price, the less I can justify it.


Yep, they sure did, the Ophidia small shoulder bag I have, that was most recently$1050 is now $1200, and the Soho Disco is now $1350!


----------



## Bumbles

popartist said:


> Yep, they sure did, the Ophidia small shoulder bag I have, that was most recently$1050 is now $1200, and the Soho Disco is now $1350!


When did the PI happen?


----------



## snibor

popartist said:


> Yep, they sure did, the Ophidia small shoulder bag I have, that was most recently$1050 is now $1200, and the Soho Disco is now $1350!


Wow. Cannot believe the disco is now $1350.  I think it was $800 or maybe $850 when I bought my rose beige disco.  And I snagged a red one at Saks years ago for 50% off it was $400 something.  But it seems prices are up with all designers. (Or most).


----------



## Frugalfinds

Bumbles said:


> When did the PI happen?



I checked earlier in the week and they were “normal“ and then when I checked yesterday they were higher. I’m guessing yesterday, but I can’t say for sure.


----------



## LuxLaLa

The PI happened today, I think. My SA let me know the day before so I snagged a Diana bag at the old price.  Went from $3,100 to $3,300.


----------



## em_barry

Wow can't believe that. I got the dionsyus leather woc last December for €990 and its has 3 increases since that first to €1100 and then to €1200 a month later and is now €1300.


----------



## papertiger

I noticed that the jacket I bought (after it going up previously - I enquired) just jumped another £100 in the last week.


----------



## papertiger

LuxLaLa said:


> The PI happened today, I think. My SA let me know the day before so I snagged a Diana bag at the old price.  Went from $3,100 to $3,300.



and they've just reissued the Diana and set the prices (which I think were too high in the first place).


----------



## Bumbles

LuxLaLa said:


> The PI happened today, I think. My SA let me know the day before so I snagged a Diana bag at the old price.  Went from $3,100 to $3,300.


Here in my country the Diana mini went from $3300 to $3900. Can you believe that? It’s ridiculous


----------



## Bumbles

Yep PI just happened. Huge increase for mini Diana


----------



## MrsPeony

I'm in Canada , think the Gucci Jackie in Small leather bag went from 2990$ CAD to 3240$CAD. The Gucci Marmont Mini bag went from C$ 2575 to C$ 2,720


----------



## Frugalfinds

How many PIs is that this year?


----------



## MrsPeony

Frugalfinds said:


> How many PIs is that this year?



Think there was a previous one in April , so with this one in October, it's the second one.


----------



## killuazoldyck

I noticed the Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag went up in price as well when I was scrolling through the website last night. Bought it near the end of July for $3055 CAD + tax, now it retails at $3305. Kind of shocked they sporadically increased as I thought their prices remain stable for quite some time before enforcing another increase (though I don't keep up with Gucci prices closely).


----------



## menwearbagstoo

I was about to buy the Mini Gucci Dionysus 10/14/21 and I waited a day and the price increased from $860 to $930! If you are waiting to buy ANY bag right now don’t think about it too long, the holidays are coming and inventory is already limited because of COVID so make your purchase before the holidays!

P.s also the mini Gucci marmont bag in leather went from $930 to $1100!


----------



## K-Mac

I’ve got a black soho disco and i would love another as I use it constantly. I kept putting off buying the rose beige. 
I was tempted in July and the price was £865 and when I checked last month again it was £975!!
 I’ve just gone on to the Gucci website and I can’t even see the soho disco bag anymore?!?!


----------



## MrsPeony

K-Mac said:


> I’ve got a black soho disco and i would love another as I use it constantly. I kept putting off buying the rose beige.
> I was tempted in July and the price was £865 and when I checked last month again it was £975!!
> I’ve just gone on to the Gucci website and I can’t even see the soho disco bag anymore?!?!



Their website is weird sometimes, I have trouble loading on mobile sometimes.

I just checked on the Canadian site. It has the black and the beige/rose Soho!


----------



## lovethybag

Hey I’m new here!
The Gucci Small Marmont bag went up from $1600 Aud (when I bought it 2020) to $2300 this month and the mini flap $2250 (when I bought it in 2020) to $2900. I am in shock at the latest Gucci price increase. It really does make it hard justifying the purchases. I feel Gucci was at a good price point before (you had the cheaper range, mid and then more expensive bags - which were still ok) - seems like they are following the LV/Chanel path.


----------



## Frugalfinds

lovethybag said:


> Hey I’m new here!
> The Gucci Small Marmont bag went up from $1600 Aud (when I bought it 2020) to $2300 this month and the mini flap $2250 (when I bought it in 2020) to $2900. I am in shock at the latest Gucci price increase. It really does make it hard justifying the purchases. I feel Gucci was at a good price point before (you had the cheaper range, mid and then more expensive bags - which were still ok) - seems like they are following the LV/Chanel path.



Yes, I think they are all going that route. I just heard that Saint Laurent is going to stop having sales too. I think "affordable luxury" or the "entry-level" price point is soon going to be a thing of the past. If you want an item, you better get it now.


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> Yes, I think they are all going that route. I just heard that Saint Laurent is going to stop having sales too. I think "affordable luxury" or the "entry-level" price point is soon going to be a thing of the past. If you want an item, you better get it now.



Affordable luxury and entry-level are usually used to describe beauty, fragrance and key chains. They are the things bought/given as gifts or some 'little' treat.

Public sales of core products - and with Gucci that's bags - have been damaging these brands reputations. Especially if they have outlet too so it's actually a good thing IMO. There are many reasons why I support this strategy. My problem with prices going up has nothing to do with discount sales, in fact regular sales inflated full-retail. It's Gucci constantly putting prices up beyond worth for the same products.

They seem to have an obsession manipulating their customers behaviour with their price and marketing when I think they should be more concerned by quality of everything and making extraordinary things at the top end - that's the issue for me. Their prices and price-rises need to be justified before I can justify buying things for myself.


----------



## lovethybag

papertiger said:


> Affordable luxury and entry-level is usually used to describe beauty, fragrance and key chains. They are the things bought/given as gifts or some 'little' treat.
> 
> Public sales of core products - and with Gucci that's bags - have been damaging these brands reputations. Especially if they have outlet too so it's actually a good thing IMO. There are many reasons why I support this strategy. My problem with prices going up has nothing to do with discount sales, in fact regular sales inflated full-retail. It's Gucci constantly putting prices up beyond worth for the same products.
> 
> They seem to have an obsession manipulating their customers behaviour with their price and marketing when I think they should be more concerned by quality of everything and making extraordinary things at the top end - that's the issue for me. Their prices and price-rises need to be justified before I can justify buying things for myself.


I agree, the prices must be justified, the Gucci marmont range are very basic bags in my opinion (and I have three). Quality while ok, does feel similar to Coach. I find my marmont collection (all bought new from the boutique) are quite lightweight. I do still want a mini bucket bag though! Prices didn’t seem to shift so much on that one.


----------



## papertiger

lovethybag said:


> I agree, the prices must be justified, the Gucci marmont range are very basic bags in my opinion (and I have three). Quality while ok, does feel similar to Coach. I find my marmont collection (all bought new from the boutique) are quite lightweight. *I do still want a mini bucket bag though! Prices didn’t seem to shift so much on that one.*



I think that's because they're less popular. The popular styles/models/sizes seem to go up and up because people are still buying (that's my theory anyway).


----------



## MrsPeony

papertiger said:


> I think that's because they're less popular. The popular styles/models/sizes seem to go up and up because people are still buying (that's my theory anyway).



Yeah I think the price increases on specific or popular items.

For example I've seen a price increase on their Marmont mini, super Mini bags. 

I've been eyeing at Jackie Small but it went from 2575$CAD to 3240$CAD recently and that's before taxes. 

If the items were like improved, I could justify...

However some items, like their wallet on chain is still the same price for the past year.


----------



## MrsPeony

Actually, my bad the Gucci Jackie Small was 2990$CAD to now C$ 3,240


----------



## Frugalfinds

I was just on Gucci.com. It seems there was another price increase on some items - even some newer ones.


----------



## xyz018

Looks like so  At least on the US website


----------



## girl_chill

Yes, wallet I had purchased early this week is now up $20 USD.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I texted my SA and she confirmed. I wish Gucci would at least give us a little heads up.


----------



## Starburst 413

Yes! I am trying to find the right size for a pair of sneakers and had to reorder a new size that’s now more $. Not by much, but still annoying.


----------



## stacawieb

Yeah the bags I'm interested in both went up in price. One by $100 and other by $60


----------



## Jaime

Can't see any increases on Australian site for the stuff I've been looking at or bought recently.


----------



## killuazoldyck

I wrote on this thread a couple replies back when I noticed the Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag went up in price. Well… it went up again, but the good thing is not by much!

Old price: $3305 CAD + tax
New price: $3435 CAD + tax


----------



## SamanthaStevens

I just saw a post on Instagram they are having a price increase next week on the 23rd. Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## september1985

I bought the ace sneaker last week for 690 and just saw it on the website today for 720.


----------



## papertiger

SamanthaStevens said:


> I just saw a post on Instagram they are having a price increase next week on the 23rd. Anyone else hear about this?



Yes, it's true, especially for certain bags and items that will carry over


----------



## Frugalfinds

papertiger said:


> Yes, it's true, especially for certain bags and items that will carry over



Is this just for countries that didn't have an increase a couple of weeks ago? They wouldn't do two increases in as many weeks would they?


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> Is this just for countries that didn't have an increase a couple of weeks ago? *They wouldn't do two increases in as many weeks would they?*



Probably not, I hope not. This will be in the UK.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I was just browsing, and it seems Netaporter still has the old prices. If you are in the US, it could be worth a look.


----------



## papertiger

All bamboo up at Gucci

Med size blk BTH + £90
Small size blk BTH + £80
Mini size blk BTH + £30

Small size colour ?
Colour minis + £90

(These only came out a couple of months ago)

I'm thinking the Jackie 1961 have gone up to - not sure of figures, but perhaps someone can confirm?


----------



## Cathindy

I also noticed an increase, I have a Dionysus bag on my wishlist and it increased with €50.


----------



## mliLV

Does anyone know when the next Gucci price increase will be? And how often do they have increases? Is it an increase across all items, or depending on specific styles? I know each fashion house can be different...


----------



## papertiger

mliLV said:


> Does anyone know when the next Gucci price increase will be? And how often do they have increases? Is it an increase across all items, or depending on specific styles? I know each fashion house can be different...


They are the most sporadic and most annoying of random increases.

Even bags that have just gone out can have increases. My jacket went up twice before I bought it, then, a week later, it went up again.

I guess _someone's_ got to pay for Jared Leto's wardrobe


----------



## Frugalfinds

mliLV said:


> Does anyone know when the next Gucci price increase will be? And how often do they have increases? Is it an increase across all items, or depending on specific styles? I know each fashion house can be different...



The last time I talked to my SA (a couple of weeks ago) she suspected there would be one in the next couple of months, but I think that was just a guess based on how often they have been happening.


----------



## Alebeth

In Canada, June 10 price increase.


----------



## MrsPeony

Alebeth said:


> In Canada, June 10 price increase.



I saw on Ssense the price of Gucci Marmont Super mini is already at 1560$CAD compared to the Gucci website that is 1495$CAD

Other Marmont bags seemed to be priced higher on Ssense. Wondering if those are the new prices.


----------



## Frugalfinds

My SA confirmed price increase for US on Friday too.


----------



## mliLV

do we know how much of an increase it will be?


----------



## Alebeth

Just heard that it will be a 7 to 11% increase.


----------



## jforjasmine

Was at the Gucci flagship in Rome about a week back, the SA informed me price increase in about 2 weeks (so around this weekend or so).


----------



## MrsPeony

Confirmed as I suspected, prices that were on Ssense was the correct increase.

Super Marmont Mini was 1495$CAD, on Gucci Canada website, it's now C$ 1,560  

Didn't have time to check other items.


----------



## keywi100

I just noticed the increase too. The Jackie bag that I bought a few weeks ago is now $300 USD more. I’m also seeing increases across all of the blondie items which is surprisingly because they recently launched on the site


----------



## papertiger

keywi100 said:


> I just noticed the increase too. The Jackie bag that I bought a few weeks ago is now $300 USD more. I’m also seeing increases across all of the blondie items which is surprisingly because they recently launched on the site



They always seem to do that, especially if there's interest. Either, just after the launch or even before they go out on the shop-floor.


----------



## snibor

Ya it’s up.  The ophidia bag I bought couple weeks ago only went up $100. Still glad I bought when I did 

Disco is now $1490!  I remember when they were about $800.


----------



## trissy15

I can’t believe the Ophidia tote is now $1600! Paid $1250 less than two years ago.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just ordered a pair of shoes before the increase...not a big increase but still I'd like to save a little! And, it was an excuse to buy the shoes!


----------



## Cherries and wine

I was tempted to get a mini Blondie before the price increase, but seeing the price over $3k for a mini bag is giving me pause. Maybe this is the best for my wallet because I’m no longer tempted lol


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cherries and wine said:


> I was tempted to get a mini Blondie before the price increase, but seeing the price over $3k for a mini bag is giving me pause. Maybe this is the best for my wallet because I’m no longer tempted lol



Exactly! That dollar amount makes me think of all the other things I could do with that money! I guess it doesn't feel disposable when it's $3K...obviously I am not a 1%-er!


----------



## femmedelamode

I didn't know prices were going to increase but I just bought a hat last week and I'm so glad I did. $560 is now $620.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Exactly! That dollar amount makes me think of all the other things I could do with that money! I guess it doesn't feel disposable when it's $3K...obviously I am not a 1%-er!


Haha same! It no longer feels like a fun treat for myself at that price. Time to appreciate the beautiful bags I already have


----------



## zjones

*Oof*.

I was looking at maybe getting a Bamboo Top Handle, but at almost $4K for the small (the mini won't fit my phone, so it's out), I'm seriously reconsidering.


----------



## leatherbabe

Cherries and wine said:


> I was tempted to get a mini Blondie before the price increase, but seeing the price over $3k for a mini bag is giving me pause. Maybe this is the best for my wallet because I’m no longer tempted lol


I bought a mini after seeing it in store last week. The price tag inside already said $3100 but it still rang up as the original online price (which my SA said he would have honored regardless) - I suspect they didn't expect them to hit the physical store shelves before the price increase. Glad I was able to nab mine when I did.


----------



## Cherries and wine

leatherbabe said:


> I bought a mini after seeing it in store last week. The price tag inside already said $3100 but it still rang up as the original online price (which my SA said he would have honored regardless) - I suspect they didn't expect them to hit the physical store shelves before the price increase. Glad I was able to nab mine when I did.


That was lucky! Hope you enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## a_b_c

Bought mules from the French site over the weekend. They haven’t yet shipped and are on back order. Went to the website today just to see if the back order date is still the same and noticed the price went up by 30€.


----------



## Pivoine66

New here in this thread (no Gucci in the last few years ...), maybe interesting: in EU Bamboo Mini 1947 has gone up from 2,200 euros to 2,500. 
(Wanted to possibly buy another one because I really like it, but now limit for me exceeded, especially because with fabric lined (and white uni!!!, with no space for a bag insert).


----------



## papertiger

Pivoine66 said:


> New here in this thread (no Gucci in the last few years ...), maybe interesting: in EU Bamboo Mini 1947 has gone up from 2,200 euros to 2,500.
> (Wanted to possibly buy another one because I really like it, but now limit for me exceeded, especially because with fabric lined (and white uni!!!, with no space for a bag insert).



Wow, my bag has gone up almost 20% since I bought it a few months ago


----------



## Pivoine66

papertiger said:


> Wow, my bag has gone up almost 20% since I bought it a few months ago


Wow, that's a lot!
I think it's a shame that so many brands nowadays make more of a name for themselves by raising prices than improving quality or at least maintaining it.
Was quite happy - except for the _white_ textile/fabric/cloth/canvas lining, which is totally inconvenient for practical use - and wanted to put out more of my feelers for Gucci (for the more classic range) again. Just re-stopped ...


----------



## daysha

pandorabox said:


> I was just on their website and this bag I bought a few months ago for $980 and it is over $1000?
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...ge-gg-supreme-messenger-bag-p-476466K9GVT8856
> 
> And this one I was looking at I swear was also under $1000 as well and now it is not... LOL
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...hidia-gg-small-shoulder-bag-p-5981259IK3T8745
> 
> What did I miss? LOL



Both bags are now $1,350.  Crazily enough, I'm considering the neo vintage gg messenger bag as I love canvas, but need a change from all of the LV canvas I already own.


----------



## papertiger

I have to say, the last price-rise has put me off. This is the third in the UK in '22. I feel like Gucci is taking us for mugs.

I feel like I've only just bought my BTH bought in feb/March. For some of you. that may feel like a long time ago but I only usually buy 1 bag a year because I already have so many bags. I already have over 40 Guccis + others. My Y2K bags are original  and I have no need of the Gucci Vault coz I have one of my own 

Why are we paying for Dakota Johnson's accessories and Jared Leto's suits on top of the campaigns and pretty decor?

I _was_ going to buy a couple of Blondies, probably going to cut to one, and it'll be in my own sweet time Maison Gucci  

Meanwhile they can repair my sunglasses that broke


----------



## ebing

My one and only Gucci item, a Dionysus WOC, which I bought in January this year for AUD 1855 is now AUD 2490 …
I really like the quality of it and was considering another Gucci purchase but this increase has turned me off completely.


----------



## dontencourageme

ebing said:


> My one and only Gucci item, a Dionysus WOC, which I bought in January this year for AUD 1855 is now AUD 2490 …
> I really like the quality of it and was considering another Gucci purchase but this increase has turned me off completely.



THIS!!! Omg I literally came here to find out about the increase. I went into Gucci today to purchase this exact WOC. I was in Gucci last month (20/05 to be exact) and it was $1890. Today I decided to take the plunge and the SA whips out the eftpos machine showing $2490 I really cannot comprehend this! I ended up buying it off mytheresa where it’s still $2090 at least with cashback app I’ll get around $50 back.


----------



## papertiger

dontencourageme said:


> THIS!!! Omg I literally came here to find out about the increase. I went into Gucci today to purchase this exact WOC. I was in Gucci last month (20/05 to be exact) and it was $1890. Today I decided to take the plunge and the SA whips out the eftpos machine showing $2490 I really cannot comprehend this! I ended up buying it off mytheresa where it’s still $2090 at least with cashback app I’ll get around $50 back.



You did well. Well done for shopping around.

I did that at mytheresa with a Norma Kamali dress. Then it went up higher than even Matches (plus their shipping is high).

It's all just greedy shareholders. Gucci (and Kering) make enough money. 

A Med Blondie is comparative to an Hermes Evelyne now. An though they are not comparable in may respects, those bags would do the same job for _me_.


----------



## dontencourageme

I’m j


papertiger said:


> You did well. Well done for shopping around.
> 
> I did that at mytheresa with a Norma Kamali dress. Then it went up higher than even Matches (plus their shipping is high).
> 
> It's all just greedy shareholders. Gucci (and Kering) make enough money.
> 
> A Med Blondie is comparative to an Hermes Evelyne now. An though they are not comparable in may respects, those bags would do the same job for _me_.



I’m just so annoyed I waited 4 weeks and have to cough up a further $150 for doing so. I feel like I played myself!

Yeah agree that these prices are getting out of hand!


----------



## papertiger

dontencourageme said:


> I’m j
> 
> 
> I’m just so annoyed I waited 4 weeks and have to cough up a further $150 for doing so. I feel like I played myself!
> 
> Yeah agree that these prices are getting out of hand!




When the bags just come out and they have a 10% hike in a month - and then another 2 months later. It's just really off-putting. 

I'm buying Italian retail, not at a Dutch auction


----------



## 7th House

I got priced out again. I wanted to buy another marmont mini in the brown colour but here in AU, it now costs $1750. I bought the black one last year at $1550. Now I'm eyeing their mini vanity bag in canvas and possibly the mini ophidia gg which will still be below $1650. (I can't get myself to spend more than $1650 on a bag so I end up with mini bags )


----------



## Bumbles

dontencourageme said:


> THIS!!! Omg I literally came here to find out about the increase. I went into Gucci today to purchase this exact WOC. I was in Gucci last month (20/05 to be exact) and it was $1890. Today I decided to take the plunge and the SA whips out the eftpos machine showing $2490 I really cannot comprehend this! I ended up buying it off mytheresa where it’s still $2090 at least with cashback app I’ll get around $50 back.


I know what you mean. Im so annoyed! A few weeks ago I was looking at a wallet for hubby for his bday. I wasn’t sure and tried to get some opinions from him on what he would like and in the end was going to pop into store to have a look and then decide. But nope, it increased. Was $180 increase on a wallet. Wow???!! That was high for a slg. I thought maybe $50 but $180! Not happy Gucci!!!


----------



## Taimi

I can’t understand these price hikes either, just can’t. And even though I don’t buy bags to sell them later, I can’t help but notice the major difference in prices between a new Gucci bag and a preloved one. I have the blooms Dionysus in red and blue. I bought the red directly from Gucci when it cost 1790 euros. Now it costs 2400 euros! I bought the blue one from Vestiaire and it was in brand new condition and I paid 900 euros for it. So the new one in red costs 1500 euros more. I love the new Blondie bag in brown leather but I just can’t pay almost 3000 euros for it! It’s just too much.


----------



## papertiger

Taimi said:


> I can’t understand these price hikes either, just can’t. And even though I don’t buy bags to sell them later, I can’t help but notice the major difference in prices between a new Gucci bag and a preloved one. I have the blooms Dionysus in red and blue. I bought the red directly from Gucci when it cost 1790 euros. Now it costs 2400 euros! I bought the blue one from Vestiaire and it was in brand new condition and I paid 900 euros for it. So the new one in red costs 1500 euros more. I love the new Blondie bag in brown leather but I just can’t pay almost 3000 euros for it! It’s just too much.



Gucci make most of their money from 'everyman' and not the elites of this world. They have stores in almost every city and resort, multiples in capital cities, plus concessions in dept stores. Gucci is available from almost every 'luxury' website, pre-loved emporium and independent outlet. NAP, Matches, The Real Real, YOOX to Gucci outlets, if people just want a Gucci 'thing' that have so many choices.

Gucci's profits come as much for making (including tanning) for other brands than from consumer sales, so these consumer sale policies are not the lead on Gucci's growth. It's more about brand perception and market-share IMO. However, I think they are trying to be everything to too many demographics.

Full retail, they have way too much competition at the top-end.

*A LARGE Bamboo Top Handle was £1.6K 2011. *

Most bags were around the £1-1.5K (Price adjust for your local currency) until 2015. AM became CD late 2015, but lets say 2016, so the was around 7 years ago same time as the CEO changed too.

Now most bags (besides little cross-bodies) cost around £2-2.5K.

*Feb 2022 the all-black MED BTH cost £2900. 

May '22 The MED BTH costs £3,430 *

I feel Gucci is pushing prices for normal leather bags to £3K.

*Whose wages have gone up 100% in the last 7 years? Who earns 20% more the last 6 months?*


The last 20 years' growth has come from expansion East, the 10 years before that the new rich Russians and a more Western-style aspirational ME, there is little geographical market growth available of 'strategy' size left to conquer, so Gucci have to go younger. Gucci want more Gen Z to buy their clothing (Adidas X Gucci, HA HA HA, Disney etc).

Gen Z are fashion forward (although I think it is just a fashion) and say they want to rent/share clothes, buy pre-loved Y2K/'90s, shop on Depop etc and brag on _little_ their clothes cost them.Whilst Y2K collectibles continue to climb in value (LV mostly) Gucci hasn't produced many memorable 'specials' apart from the REAL/FAKE/Trouble Andrew collection and have relied on standard commercial collabs.

Separately, as @880 has posted about previously, the Chinese market is over 'revenge spending'. IMO, Chinese consumers are more interested in investment with high-value goods which is why they 'overspend' at H and Chanel, and fitting-in. When emulating 'old money' and status (international elite circles) Gucci's new policies do not offer classic investment opportunities or old-money aesthetics.


.


----------



## DamierEbene

Does anyone recall how much (€) the regular marmont flap in sizes mini and small went up recently? 
Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

DamierEbene said:


> Does anyone recall how much (€) the regular marmont flap in sizes mini and small went up recently?
> Thank you!



€2K


----------



## DamierEbene

papertiger said:


> €2K



Any chance to know what it was before the recent increase? I would like to know how much I would pay „extra“ now.


----------



## papertiger

DamierEbene said:


> Any chance to know what it was before the recent increase? I would like to know how much I would pay „extra“ now.



Sorry, it's not one of the bags on my list II often take a screenshot for my SA). 

If you ask in the Clubhouse on the Marmont thread, I am sure someone can help you. Maybe tag someone who's bought recently in Europe.


----------



## 7th House

I'm curious but you know how there's Gucci outlet in certain locations (unfortunately not in Australia)? When the price increases in the normal store, does the price increase in the outlet as well? Also any tips on how to be able to order from an outlet and get it shipped internationally? I live in Australia and have always been jealous that the UK, Italy, Japan have Gucci outlets!


----------



## papertiger

7th House said:


> I'm curious but you know how there's Gucci outlet in certain locations (unfortunately not in Australia)? When the price increases in the normal store, does the price increase in the outlet as well? Also any tips on how to be able to order from an outlet and get it shipped internationally? I live in Australia and have always been jealous that the UK, Italy, Japan have Gucci outlets!



As far as I know there's only one official outlet in the UK and I've never been there (but love to go - and will one day)

Full retail price does affect the outlet prices but in the UK, on discounted goods, the original price must have been fixed for a few months before you can advertise it as 'original' (which is why Gucci used to put up prices on goods they were going to put on sale 3 months before the preview/public sale).


----------



## dontencourageme

Does anyone know if the shoes increase as quick as the bags do? I’m considering these loafers with the gg in the middle of the horsebit.

Oh! I also received my Dionysus WOC from Mytheresa yesterday! I was super excited, did a quick check on the coated sides, hardware etc, and took the tag off and once I put everything in the bag and tried it on… the canvas isn’t even aligned perfectly! It’s ever so slightly off and I can’t unsee it!  How in the world do they have the audacity to increase prices so drastically yet the quality is so subpar?!

I’ve emailed mytheresa but I’m not holding my breath for an exchange. Anyone had good exchange experience with mytheresa?


----------



## Bumbles

papertiger said:


> Gucci make most of their money from 'everyman' and not the elites of this world. They have stores in almost every city and resort, multiples in capital cities, plus concessions in dept stores. Gucci is available from almost every 'luxury' website, pre-loved emporium and independent outlet. NAP, Matches, The Real Real, YOOX to Gucci outlets, if people just want a Gucci 'thing' that have so many choices.
> 
> Gucci's profits come as much for making (including tanning) for other brands than from consumer sales, so these consumer sale policies are not the lead on Gucci's growth. It's more about brand perception and market-share IMO. However, I think they are trying to be everything to too many demographics.
> 
> Full retail, they have way too much competition at the top-end.
> 
> *A LARGE Bamboo Top Handle was £1.6K 2011. *
> 
> Most bags were around the £1-1.5K (Price adjust for your local currency) until 2015. AM became CD late 2015, but lets say 2016, so the was around 7 years ago same time as the CEO changed too.
> 
> Now most bags (besides little cross-bodies) cost around £2-2.5K.
> 
> *Feb 2022 the all-black MED BTH cost £2900.
> 
> May '22 The MED BTH costs £3,430 *
> 
> I feel Gucci is pushing prices for normal leather bags to £3K.
> 
> *Whose wages have gone up 100% in the last 7 years? Who earns 20% more the last 6 months?*
> 
> 
> The last 20 years' growth has come from expansion East, the 10 years before that the new rich Russians and a more Western-style aspirational ME, there is little geographical market growth available of 'strategy' size left to conquer, so Gucci have to go younger. Gucci want more Gen Z to buy their clothing (Adidas X Gucci, HA HA HA, Disney etc).
> 
> Gen Z are fashion forward (although I think it is just a fashion) and say they want to rent/share clothes, buy pre-loved Y2K/'90s, shop on Depop etc and brag on _little_ their clothes cost them.Whilst Y2K collectibles continue to climb in value (LV mostly) Gucci hasn't produced many memorable 'specials' apart from the REAL/FAKE/Trouble Andrew collection and have relied on standard commercial collabs.
> 
> Separately, as @880 has posted about previously, the Chinese market is over 'revenge spending'. IMO, Chinese consumers are more interested in investment with high-value goods which is why they 'overspend' at H and Chanel, and fitting-in. When emulating 'old money' and status (international elite circles) Gucci's new policies do not offer classic investment opportunities or old-money aesthetics.
> 
> 
> .


Well said. I’m with you on the Gucci BTH. In the last year esp it’s gone up increasingly. More than LV I would say. The mini Gucci bambo Diana when it first came out was $3300 where I am. Then went to $3900 before I could get it. Then a few months later $4500 with an additional thick strap (which I feel wasn’t necessary) and now it’s $5030! That’s crazy. The original bamboo with fabric was a third that price from memory and totally agree things changed with the ceo changed 7 years ago. The price is too steep for it now so I have passed.


----------



## papertiger

dontencourageme said:


> Does anyone know if the shoes increase as quick as the bags do? I’m considering these loafers with the gg in the middle of the horsebit.
> 
> Oh! I also received my Dionysus WOC from Mytheresa yesterday! I was super excited, did a quick check on the coated sides, hardware etc, and took the tag off and once I put everything in the bag and tried it on… the canvas isn’t even aligned perfectly! It’s ever so slightly off and I can’t unsee it!  How in the world do they have the audacity to increase prices so drastically yet the quality is so subpar?!
> 
> I’ve emailed mytheresa but I’m not holding my breath for an exchange. Anyone had good exchange experience with mytheresa?



OT, but in mytheresa I am very careful ordering from them. It'll be 'last chance' only products but the reason is different as because I live in the UK we don't get any added duties refunded. 

Shoes (and certain colours) that are seasonal don't usually go up, but classic colours in models that are crossing-over onto the new season do (go up).


----------



## DamierEbene

dontencourageme said:


> Does anyone know if the shoes increase as quick as the bags do? I’m considering these loafers with the gg in the middle of the horsebit.
> 
> Oh! I also received my Dionysus WOC from Mytheresa yesterday! I was super excited, did a quick check on the coated sides, hardware etc, and took the tag off and once I put everything in the bag and tried it on… the canvas isn’t even aligned perfectly! It’s ever so slightly off and I can’t unsee it!  How in the world do they have the audacity to increase prices so drastically yet the quality is so subpar?!
> 
> I’ve emailed mytheresa but I’m not holding my breath for an exchange. Anyone had good exchange experience with mytheresa?



Sorry to hear about your Woc.
I had a good experience with returning to MT! Well depending on how you look at it. They took a defect YSL bag (not even a month old, tags removed like on your woc)  in for inspection, admitted it was faulty (glazing) and refunded all my money. So far so good…

BUT I initially was up for an exchange… they only told me to order a new one AFTER a 350€ price increase.   Needless to say I took my money elsewhere instead.


EDIT: on the other hand: MyTheresa are always late to increase prices according to the brandhomepages… that's clearly a plus.


----------



## dontencourageme

papertiger said:


> OT, but in mytheresa I am very careful ordering from them. It'll be 'last chance' only products but the reason is different as because I live in the UK we don't get any added duties refunded.
> 
> Shoes (and certain colours) that are seasonal don't usually go up, but classic colours in models that are crossing-over onto the new season do (go up).



oooh good to know! I really like the looks of their shoes! I feel like I’ll still try to get them sooner rather than later.




DamierEbene said:


> Sorry to hear about your Woc.
> I had a good experience with returning to MT! Well depending on how you look at it. They took a defect YSL bag (not even a month old, tags removed like on your woc)  in for inspection, admitted it was faulty (glazing) and refunded all my money. So far so good…
> 
> BUT I initially was up for an exchange… they only told me to order a new one AFTER a 350€ price increase.   Needless to say I took my money elsewhere instead.
> 
> 
> EDIT: on the other hand: MyTheresa are always late to increase prices according to the brandhomepages… that's clearly a plus.



That’s a huge increase!!!  But good to know they were good about the return. I wonder if since there hasn't been a further increase on MT maybe they’ll do a straight exchange… I keep looking at YT reviews and everyone has straight canvas on their WOCs and it’s making me feel all conscious about the one I have looking fake


----------



## papertiger

dontencourageme said:


> oooh good to know! I really like the looks of their shoes! I feel like I’ll still try to get them sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a huge increase!!!  But good to know they were good about the return. I wonder if since there hasn't been a further increase on MT maybe they’ll do a straight exchange… I keep looking at YT reviews and everyone has straight canvas on their WOCs and it’s making me feel all conscious about the one I have looking fake



I would return and state why, we pay a fortune anyway and Gucci need to tighten their quality control.


----------



## dontencourageme

papertiger said:


> I would return and state why, we pay a fortune anyway and Gucci need to tighten their quality control.


Agreed! They haven’t replied to my email yet… I’m just concerned about the tag being taken off… I might try and call them tomorrow.


----------



## clzclzclz

I bought a small Diana at the Ginza Flagship in May for ￥401,500. (The exchange rate at the time means it was about ~$3100.) Now, the same bag is ¥473,000 — and, even with the current exchange rate of roughly ¥134-135ish to $1 USD, that means the same bag is over $3500+ USD. It's still a significant discount compared to if I purchased it in the US, but I am sure glad I bought it when I did. A ¥70,000 increase is not negligible, in my opinion.

I am pretty mad I didn't buy the lug sole horsebit loafers at the same time, as I would have saved myself about $300 compared to if I bought them now.



papertiger said:


> *Whose wages have gone up 100% in the last 7 years? Who earns 20% more the last 6 months?*



I couldn't have said this better myself. Wages worldwide have not risen to meet inflation and it's quite sad. I'm in a unique and VERY fortunate situation where I am paid in USD and live in Japan — so while I've found more liquid cash at my disposal this year, I got bumped up into the next Japanese tax bracket (something like 47%!!!) and that is depressing as hell.


----------



## hayleyx

oh wow how many increase per year are they planning on doing? 2-3? :/ i got my  super mini marmont for $990 i believe and now it’s 1200


----------



## fanki1983

the horsebit 1955 mini price increase was shocking.. not long ago I remember it was around $3700 mark AUD I said to myself its a bit too much for a canvas bag, now its $4500!!  hahaha 

seriously Gucci....


----------



## clzclzclz

SA texted me today that another price increase is coming. I’m in Japan.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

clzclzclz said:


> SA texted me today that another price increase is coming. I’m in Japan.


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## clzclzclz

iskam.mnogo said:


> Thank you for letting us know!


Of course! The yen just hit 144 today (!!!) so I'm definitely getting a pair of shoes, a belt and another bag. Just need to decide which one. I'm not too fond of the attache, so I'll probably end up with a 1947 or a Blondie. Must resist the urge to buy another Diana lol.


----------



## lowkeyluxury14

clzclzclz said:


> SA texted me today that another price increase is coming. I’m in Japan.


Does anyone know if this is just for Japan or worldwide?


----------



## Frugalfinds

clzclzclz said:


> SA texted me today that another price increase is coming. I’m in Japan.


Thanks! I’m not in Japan, but in case this is worldwide, did your SA say when?


----------



## clzclzclz

Frugalfinds said:


> Thanks! I’m not in Japan, but in case this is worldwide, did your SA say when?


No, but I've been trying to think about what I might want to buy to compile a list. When I send to him, I'll ask. I'm headed out of the country for a month soon, so a lot of my $$ is going towards that trip at the moment.


----------



## rosierosie275

Bought the Horsebit 1995 in August with ~3k4CAD + tax and now it’s $3750 CAD + tax. 
Also by the time I got the Ace sneaker it was around 900CAD + tax but now $1010 CAD + tax 

I mean… wow


----------



## papertiger

rosierosie275 said:


> Bought the Horsebit 1995 in August with ~3k4CAD + tax and now it’s $3750 CAD + tax.
> Also by the time I got the Ace sneaker it was around 900CAD + tax but now $1010 CAD + tax
> 
> I mean… wow



Do you mean the 1955? 

No shade coz I do that stuff all the time. I just want to know in case there's a new bag out I'm not aware of.


----------



## rosierosie275

papertiger said:


> Do you mean the 1955?
> 
> No shade coz I do that stuff all the time. I just want to know in case there's a new bag out I'm not aware of.


Yes 1955 sorry typo


----------



## Huydq948

clzclzclz said:


> SA texted me today that another price increase is coming. I’m in Japan.


im in japan also, also received mess the price will be increase from next month, abt 15%


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I used to buy Gucci in 2006-2008. After that I stopped buying Gucci because of my studies and other priorities, but I still have many shoes, bags and receipts.
I think some of you might find the prices interesting.
My first pair of sneakers were 250€
The famous waist bag also worn by Carrie Bradshaw in SATC was 345€
A medium messenger bag was 580, the Guccissima messenger bag was 765.
Gucci also made sales (I'm talking about the Gucci boutique in Florence!) and I bought a pair of sneakers for 190€ one time.


----------



## clzclzclz

Huydq948 said:


> im in japan also, also received mess the price will be increase from next month, abt 15%


YIKES. Time to get my Blondie and my loafers, I guess.


----------



## Huydq948

clzclzclz said:


> YIKES. Time to get my Blondie and my loafers, I guess.


i bought loafers and cardigan


----------



## clzclzclz

Huydq948 said:


> i bought loafers and cardigan


Are you in Tokyo, might I ask? I generally go to the Ginza flagship (the one with the secret-ish Metro entrance on the side of the building) — but is there another store you suggest going to? I’m always in Omotesando too late to hop into that store, and last time I was in the area in the daytime, I maxed out my daily shopping budget at YSL.


----------



## redwings

My very first Gucci loafers, in 1999, bought  on sale for 50 USD (Was a poor student who could only afford a sales item a year on meagre savings from part time jobs then). I took stuff no one wanted to buy.

These loafers are still surviving a very long life enough for me to choke on the 920 USD price tag now.

I will never sell them because of how I starved myself out of lunch and ate plain cheap dinners miserably to get a pair of loafer. It’s a reminder of my poor days.


----------



## papertiger

redwings said:


> My very first Gucci loafers, in 1999, bought  on sale for 50 USD (Was a poor student who could only afford a sales item a year on meagre savings from part time jobs then). I took stuff no one wanted to buy.
> 
> These loafers are still surviving a very long life enough for me to choke on the 920 USD price tag now.
> 
> I will never sell them because of how I starved myself out of lunch and ate plain cheap dinners miserably to get a pair of loafer. It’s a reminder of my poor days.
> 
> View attachment 5619801



and they are absolutely, heart-stompingly gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

TitaniaWilliams said:


> I used to buy Gucci in 2006-2008. After that I stopped buying Gucci because of my studies and other priorities, but I still have many shoes, bags and receipts.
> I think some of you might find the prices interesting.
> My first pair of sneakers were 250€
> The famous waist bag also worn by Carrie Bradshaw in SATC was 345€
> A medium messenger bag was 580, the Guccissima messenger bag was 765.
> Gucci also made sales (I'm talking about the Gucci boutique in Florence!) and I bought a pair of sneakers for 190€ one time.



I think my DH paid less than £400 for my Leather Hearts Boston Valentine's in 2009, although I remember my full-leather horse-bit bags costing around the £600 mark 2003/4


----------



## papertiger

If they put up the prices in the UK I doubt if anybody British will be buying anything Gucci (or luxury) soon, it'll still be a good deal for tourists though.


----------



## sammidutchgirl

I was at the Gucci store today in NYC and the sales associate said there will be a price increase next week. Not sure if that's true or not, or if it applies to everything. I like the Attache bg in the small, but I don't think it's even worth its current price, so more is insane.


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> If they put up the prices in the UK I doubt if anybody British will be buying anything Gucci (or luxury) soon, it'll still be a good deal for tourists though.


Same here. They will sell SLG but prices of bags are way too high right now.


----------



## JPeace

Any update on the Gucci price increase?  Was planning on my first Gucci purchase and then saw the post from Friday!  I may need to hurry now.


----------



## shopper00

JPeace said:


> Any update on the Gucci price increase?  Was planning on my first Gucci purchase and then saw the post from Friday!  I may need to hurry now.


Not sure, which bag are you looking to buy? 

Just an FYI-- on lord and taylor's website, they have a few bags and are less expensive than on Gucci's website. Not sure of the reasoning, but they probably did not raise prices in the past when Gucci's prices increased.


----------



## JPeace

shopper00 said:


> Not sure, which bag are you looking to buy?
> 
> Just an FYI-- on lord and taylor's website, they have a few bags and are less expensive than on Gucci's website. Not sure of the reasoning, but they probably did not raise prices in the past when Gucci's prices increased.


I actually went ahead and ordered from the Gucci website this morning…lol.  It’s the unisex gg zip pouch/shoulder bag with the red and green with monogram on the actual bag.  Then it comes with the brown clutch strap and the blue/red adjustable web strap.


----------



## LuxePRW

I just purchased a pair of Princetown slippers today in the Scottsdale AZ store and the sales associate said they were going to have price increases next week.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

I just purchased the Ophidia small shoulder bag last night online.  The local boutiques did not have the color in stock that I wanted and an SA told me there will be a price increase on 10/11.  Not sure how true that is…. Has anyone heard anything???  I’m trying to decide if I should buy the matching wallet prior to the price increase because I wanted to wait and buy it as a “souvenir” on our upcoming cruise in 2 weeks…. Thanks in advance


----------



## Santra2

My SA texted me about an hour ago and said they're having a price increase on 10/11. She said handbags for sure, but didn't have other specifics.


----------



## Huydq948

clzclzclz said:


> Are you in Tokyo, might I ask? I generally go to the Ginza flagship (the one with the secret-ish Metro entrance on the side of the building) — but is there another store you suggest going to? I’m always in Omotesando too late to hop into that store, and last time I was in the area in the daytime, I maxed out my daily shopping budget at YSL.


I often go to Gucci shinjuku, the SA very friendly, he takes photo new bags and clothes and send me, sometimes only send him the photo of things i need then he will find and send me by yamato, everytime i buy even small thing i always have gift.


----------



## Huydq948




----------



## Huydq948

I had this last time, origami gucci
And note


----------



## papertiger

*Please stick to the topic of thread, TY *


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Just left another Gucci boutique.  I asked about the price increase and was told “yes we are having a slight increase”.  Not too sure what he meant by this but he was not too friendly anyway so I’ll be ordering online prior to the “slight increase”.


----------



## yas78

Maybe I am wrong but I could have sworn that the Ophidia GG small shoulder bag was 1250 usd last week. Its showing as 1350 today and my SA also said there is a price increase onn 10/11. Wonder if they increased some early??


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> I just purchased the Ophidia small shoulder bag last night online.  The local boutiques did not have the color in stock that I wanted and an SA told me there will be a price increase on 10/11.  Not sure how true that is…. Has anyone heard anything???  I’m trying to decide if I should buy the matching wallet prior to the price increase because I wanted to wait and buy it as a “souvenir” on our upcoming cruise in 2 weeks…. Thanks in advance


How much did you pay? I could have sworn that bag was $1250 but today (10/10) I am seeing it online for $1350. Please advise.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Maybe I am wrong but I could have sworn that the Ophidia GG small shoulder bag was 1250 usd last week. Its showing as 1350 today and my SA also said there is a price increase onn 10/11. Wonder if they increased some early??


I paid $1350.  This bag has been $1350 since the last price increase and I know that because I’ve been eyeing it for a while!  I actually purchased 2 different colors.


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> I paid $1350.  This bag has been $1350 since the last price increase and I know that because I’ve been eyeing it for a while!  I actually purchased 2 different colors.


OMG you are awesome! Thank you so much for confirming. I am buying now as well, my SA said the price increase is tomorrow (10/11) and buying two colors sounds actually like a good idea. I am thinking the original brown and maybe the cream color.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> OMG you are awesome! Thank you so much for confirming. I am buying now as well, my SA said the price increase is tomorrow (10/10) and buying two colors sounds actually like a good idea. I am thinking the original brown and maybe the cream color.


Haha!  That’s exactly what I bought! I ordered the original brown color when I first heard of the price increase. That’s my absolute favorite GUCCI color. Then my husband took me to another GUCCI boutique to look again before the price increase happens and we saw the beige one with the oatmeal leather trim. I didn’t even think about ordering it. We walked out to the car and he actually said to me “you know before the price increase I think you should just order that beige purse for the spring/summer next year!”  So how was I not to do that!!!  Thank you price increase!!!


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Haha!  That’s exactly what I bought! I ordered the original brown color when I first heard of the price increase. That’s my absolute favorite GUCCI color. Then my husband took me to another GUCCI boutique to look again before the price increase happens and we saw the beige one with the oatmeal leather trim. I didn’t even think about ordering it. We walked out to the car and he actually said to me “you know before the price increase I think you should just order that beige purse for the spring/summer next year!”  So how was I not to do that!!!  Thank you price increase!!!


Haha nice of your husband. This will be my first Gucci purchase. I am a LV/Chanel gal but I can't find this price point for the size/quality of the bag at LV and absolutely not at Chanel!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Haha nice of your husband. This will be my first Gucci purchase. I am a LV/Chanel gal but I can't find this price point for the size/quality of the bag at LV and absolutely not at Chanel!


LV gal here too!  After their last price increase I was kinda turned off as I didn’t feel the quality was up to par.  I dabbled in Gucci here and there as well and now own equal amounts of each…. These price increases get me every time!


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> LV gal here too!  After their last price increase I was kinda turned off as I didn’t feel the quality was up to par.  I dabbled in Gucci here and there as well and now own equal amounts of each…. These price increases get me every t


----------



## yas78

Love LV but crazy how much they charge these days for a zipper bag, of which they have only a few. Glad we got our Gucci goodies before tomorrow's price increase!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Love LV but crazy how much they charge these days for a zipper bag, of which they have only a few. Glad we got our Gucci goodies before tomorrow's price increase!


Me too!!!  I’m very curious to see what the increases will be… both of my bags are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow as well so I’ll be waiting!!!


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Me too!!!  I’m very curious to see what the increases will be… both of my bags are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow as well so I’ll be waiting!!!


I am probably going to pull the trigger on that second bag in cream color! Argh was not expecting to buy a second one but its a decent price and good youtube reviews too. I am going to do it before 4 pm CST my time incase the price goes up at end of business day eastern time.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> I am probably going to pull the trigger on that second bag in cream color! Argh was not expecting to buy a second one but its a decent price and good youtube reviews too. I am going to do it before 4 pm CST my time incase the price goes up at end of business day eastern time.


That’s what sold me…. The YouTube reviews.  Not a single bad one….. plus it’s a gorgeous bag at a fabulous price (even after this price increase I’m sure!!!!).


----------



## Santra2

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> LV gal here too!  After their last price increase I was kinda turned off as I didn’t feel the quality was up to par.  I dabbled in Gucci here and there as well and now own equal amounts of each…. These price increases get me every time!


This is me!! I purchased 2 LVs in January of this year (Graceful pm in DE- already had the mono and the Diane) and dipped out. I have 19 LV bags, but I'm only interested in purchasing Gucci now. I still wear and love my LVs but I got put off by the crazy, constant increases.

I ended up picking up the Ophidia tote on Saturday in navy with the navy/red web (I have the original brown with red/green web). I used my Bloomingdale's triple points and ended up with quite a bit of rewards to go toward the matching zip around wallet! The last price increase I waited until the night before, then I fell asleep with my phone trying to decide on the small domed satchel and it jumped over $100, I think! I was pissed, lol.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Santra2 said:


> This is me!! I purchased 2 LVs in January of this year (Graceful pm in DE- already had the mono and the Diane) and dipped out. I have 19 LV bags, but I'm only interested in purchasing Gucci now. I still wear and love my LVs but I got put off by the crazy, constant increases.
> 
> I ended up picking up the Ophidia tote on Saturday in navy with the navy/red web (I have the original brown with red/green web). I used my Bloomingdale's triple points and ended up with quite a bit of rewards to go toward the matching zip around wallet! The last price increase I waited until the night before, then I fell asleep with my phone trying to decide on the small domed satchel and it jumped over $100, I think! I was pissed, lol.


Beautiful choice!!!  I’m sitting here anxious to see the increases…. Like you, I’ve moved on from Louis Vuitton to Gucci and I haven’t looked back as I feel the quality is better for the price….


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Only a $40 price increase on the purses I purchased!  Not bad at all but who knows if there will be another increase ‍♀️


----------



## lowkeyluxury14

Doesn't seem like the Horsebit 1955 line or the Jackie increased (in US). Those were the only things I was keeping an eye on, so don't know about other items


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Only a $40 price increase on the purses I purchased!  Not bad at all but who knows if there will be another increase ‍♀️


That’s $80 we saved though! So glad I bought mine yesterday. Post pics of your  beauties! Mine don’t come in until Friday.


----------



## yas78

lowkeyluxury14 said:


> Doesn't seem like the Horsebit 1955 line or the Jackie increased (in US). Those were the only things I was keeping an eye on, so don't know about other items


Looks like a 3% increase on items that did go up.


----------



## noellesmommy

Hello everyone! I've been off the forum for a while due to having moved twice (!) this summer. I just took a peek at my Nordstrom shopping cart and discovered that Jordaans have gone up over $200 a pair! When I placed them in my shopping cart a few months ago, they were $920...and that was after an increase the year before when they were still in the $800s. Now they are $1205!  In my book, that's a dramatic price increase. I'd been saving Nordstrom notes to help subsidize them lol, and went from having over half the total to now being over $100 short of half...disheartening for sure. ETA: I just Googled the Jordaans and I see that other retailers still have them for $920. What's the deal, Nordstrom?!?


----------



## popartist

$50 increase in the US on the tote I've been eyeing, which is not bad.  But, I am really eyeing getting it in the UK when I am there next month and so far no increase on that there! <knocks wood>


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> That’s $80 we saved though! So glad I bought mine yesterday. Post pics of your  beauties! Mine don’t come in until Friday.


Both arrived damaged!!!!  My wonderful CA who now works far from my home had me ship them to him and he’s shipping me new ones today to arrive tomorrow (hopefully!!!). I didn’t want to lose the price I paid since I purchased prior to the increase even though it’s only $80.


----------



## yas78

Wow how were they damaged? I got one of mine today and it is beautiful although the box is a bit damaged. Unfortunate because I like to have the box as storage but it is what it is.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Wow how were they damaged? I got one of mine today and it is beautiful although the box is a bit damaged. Unfortunate because I like to have the box as storage but it is what it is.


The beige one arrived with cracked leather on the bottom.  I wasn’t sure if it was supposed to look the way it did so I took a picture of it and sent it to my CA who confirmed it was cracked. The brown one had a lot of glue on the webbing. I tried to remove it and I couldn’t so my CA told me to just ship both of them to him and he would ship me brand new ones as he was sure I had received returns. Hopefully these will be perfect! Please post me a picture of your new baby so I can drool. These bags are gorgeous! I was even able to get it to stand up on its own!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Wow how were they damaged? I got one of mine today and it is beautiful although the box is a bit damaged. Unfortunate because I like to have the box as storage but it is what it is.


Neither of mine were wrapped too nicely.  I’m wondering if they were rushed due to the price increase happening and many orders needed to be shipped.


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Neither of mine were wrapped too nicely.  I’m wondering if they were rushed due to the price increase happening and many orders needed to be shipped.


Mine was wrapped nicely and they even included a thin cotton shopper. Hope the second one looks good too. Let me know how it goes with your SA and hope you get yours back soon.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Mine was wrapped nicely and they even included a thin cotton shopper. Hope the second one looks good too. Let me know how it goes with your SA and hope you get yours back soon.


I did receive two cotton shoppers. But the wrapping was horrible. As in the bags were just dumped into the boxes.  The beige one didn’t even have the strap covered. That’s what made me think they were rushed due to the price increase. My CA found me 2 brand new ones in his boutique. Thank goodness because I would’ve hated to have to pay more money due to the price increase even though it was minimal. Let’s just hope they are good. And to my liking. Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Hopefully there won’t be any more price increases for a while.


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> I did receive two cotton shoppers. But the wrapping was horrible. As in the bags were just dumped into the boxes.  The beige one didn’t even have the strap covered. That’s what made me think they were rushed due to the price increase. My CA found me 2 brand new ones in his boutique. Thank goodness because I would’ve hated to have to pay more money due to the price increase even though it was minimal. Let’s just hope they are good. And to my liking. Looking forward to seeing your pictures! Hopefully there won’t be any more price increases for a while.


My strap was not covered either but looked new. Is the strap supposed to have plastic covering on it or something?


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> My strap was not covered either but looked new. Is the strap supposed to have plastic covering on it or something?


My past online purchases, the straps were all wrapped in white foam. The beige purse wasn’t wrapped in anything, but the brown purse did have the white foam.


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> My past online purchases, the straps were all wrapped in white foam. The beige purse wasn’t wrapped in anything, but the brown purse did have the white foam.


Oh ok. I will post pics tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Oh ok. I will post pics tonight when I get home from work.


Looking forward to it! And glad you bought both prior to the increase.


----------



## yas78

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Looking forward to it! And glad you bought both prior to the increase.


Thanks, glad you got yours as well prior to the increase. $80 is still $80


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

yas78 said:


> Thanks, glad you got yours as well prior to the increase. $80 is still $80


Definitely!!!  $80 toward the next bag!!!


----------



## Indiana

Are we expecting another PI this side of Christmas, does anyone know..?


----------



## yas78

Indiana said:


> Are we expecting another PI this side of Christmas, does anyone know..?


I doubt it. They just did one.


----------



## Indiana

yas78 said:


> I doubt it. They just did one.


Hmmm.. good news and bad news I guess!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> All bamboo up at Gucci
> 
> Med size blk BTH + £90
> Small size blk BTH + £80
> Mini size blk BTH + £30
> 
> Small size colour ?
> Colour minis + £90
> 
> (These only came out a couple of months ago)
> 
> I'm thinking the Jackie 1961 have gone up to - not sure of figures, but perhaps someone can confirm?




My bag is up almost £1000 since Jan this year. 

It was £2900,  now £3870


----------



## papertiger

Indiana said:


> Are we expecting another PI this side of Christmas, does anyone know..?



They creep-up anytime, doesn't have to be a overall price increase.


----------



## Indiana

papertiger said:


> They creep-up anytime, doesn't have to be a overall price increase.


Good to know, thank you


----------



## Chrissy14223

Indiana said:


> Good to know, thank you


I just purchased althea Jackie 1961 small bag and the tag inside was $300 higher than what I was charged (same price on the website). I imagine the price is about to increase on this so if you've been considering this bag, probably should order now!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Chrissy14223 said:


> I just purchased the Jackie 1961 small bag and the tag inside was $300 higher than what I was charged (same price on the website). I imagine the price is about to increase on this so if you've been considering this bag, probably should order now!


Sorry, looks like I can't delete this post but please disregard. It appears the salesperson gave me the MEDIUM Jackie but charged me for the SMALL! I'm conflicted now because I noticed so many flaws on this bag, looks like it may have been a return, but he essentially gave me a $300 discount on a flawed bag due to his mistake.... ugh, what to do ...


----------



## beata-kelly

Have just noticed that Gucci bamboo 1947 in medium price increased to $5,100.  This is crazy.


----------



## WinSailor

beata-kelly said:


> Have just noticed that Gucci bamboo 1947 in medium price increased to $5,100.  This is crazy



That is quite the bump. I think I paid $4,600 in June or July? It’s one of my most beautiful bags, but ooof!


----------



## beata-kelly

I have a vintage bamboo handle.  And I wanted to add the newest version to my collection, but not for $5.1K. Hope that in Hawaii or Europe I can find a cheaper one.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

When are usually the price increases on shoes in Europe? I just decided I need the Brixton loafers in my life. But it’s not exactly the season to wear them any time soon (it started snowing last week).


----------



## Frugalfinds

CrackBerryCream said:


> When are usually the price increases on shoes in Europe? I just decided I need the Brixton loafers in my life. But it’s not exactly the season to wear them any time soon (it started snowing last week).


This year (2022) they had one worldwide in February. I wouldn't be surprised if it is around then. With brands having more increases and more often, it is difficult to say exactly when though.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Frugalfinds said:


> This year (2022) they had one worldwide in February. I wouldn't be surprised if it is around then. With brands having more increases and more often, it is difficult to say exactly when though.


Good to know, thank you! Then I’ll hurry up since there’s never a guarantee things will be available before a price increase.


----------

